# FreeBSD-friendly web meeting service



## kkaos (Jun 19, 2019)

I am looking for a web meeting or teleconferencing service that works with FreeBSD.  I know WebEx does not work well with any *nix, and I was thinking Zoom, which works well with Linux, would work with FreeBSD, but upon trying to join a Zoom meeting today, Zoom did not give me the option to use my computer for audio.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2019)

Apache OpenMeetings


----------



## kkaos (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks, Lamia.  I have taken a look at Apache OpenMeetings, but it appears to require setting up a server to host such meetings.  I realize now that I should have been more clear in what I am looking for so I have edited the thread title and initial post accordingly.  I am looking for a service that is hosted by someone else.  My job involves occasionally getting on screen-sharing sessions with customers to troubleshoot their issues.  Even if I did set up Apache OpenMeetings, I doubt it would be trivial for customers to join like it is with WebEx and Zoom, where upon clicking on the meeting URL a client binary is easily downloaded and installed.  Or am I wrong about that?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2019)

FreshPorts -- deskutils/anydesk: Fast remote desktop
					

AnyDesk is fast remote desktop which uses DeskRT to provide a considerably better image quality and responsiveness than competing screensharing and remote desktop products.  DeskRT is a new and innovative video codec specifically designed for the transmission of image material from graphical...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## kkaos (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks again, Lamia.  I like what I am seeing with AnyDesk so far.  I will have to try it out between my FreeBSD machine and Windows PC tomorrow.  Kudos to the AnyDesk folks for considering FreeBSD users.


----------



## kkaos (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm also going to give Google Meetings a shot tomorrow, for my team uses it for weekly meetings anyway.


----------



## kkaos (Jun 20, 2019)

Google Meetings never seemed to pick up my headset this morning, unfortunately.  FreeBSD was definitely aware of it because I tested the sound on YouTube and used some website to test my microphone getting picked up.  I've decided to postpone my plan to switch from Windows (*gasp* I know) to FreeBSD on my work laptop because the issue I was having with it recently, which had led me down the path of considering a *nix OS to replace it, appears to be fixed.  So I won't get to try out AnyDesk anytime soon.

For the record, I still love using FreeBSD as my personal desktop OS and my firewall host OS.  This was at least an interesting experiment, but it is time to move onto other projects in my personal time.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 24, 2019)

What about Jitsi?








						Jitsi.org - develop and deploy full-featured video conferencing
					

Free open-source video conferencing for web & mobile. Make a call, launch on your own servers in minutes, integrate into your app, or develop something new




					jitsi.org
				



It's in ports too.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 26, 2019)

Tox should work (not tested).


----------



## gofer_touch (Nov 13, 2019)

I too am in the same boat. One thing that I did recently was to use a SIP phone like Linphone to call into a Zoom meeting. It worked fine, but I think I understand what you are looking for. I am currently trying out a couple of other things and will eventually share my notes.


----------



## stratact (Nov 13, 2019)

gofer_touch said:


> I too am in the same boat. One thing that I did recently was to use a SIP phone like Linphone to call into a Zoom meeting. It worked fine, but I think I understand what you are looking for. I am currently trying out a couple of other things and will eventually share my notes.



I've actually tried Linphone in the past when I was using Linux, for communicating to a friend from Japan. It was pretty good, however Skype had better audio quality. This was like 7-8 years ago though, so I'm sure things have improved.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 14, 2019)

There is also a discussion here:








						Video chat
					

Which application do you advise for video chat?




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I never solved the problem with audio.


----------



## dch (Dec 9, 2019)

https://whereby.com/ works brilliantly. they have good mobile apps, but you can connect from any web browser without needing any setup or codec installs. Perfect. I don't have a FreeBSD-compatible webcam but I'm happy with the rest. the screensharing works fine with firefox, even with dual monitor setup. I  haven't tested chrome recently but it used to work as well. I typically dial in via phone for audio and soforth to keep things simple.


----------

